# how to lose weight quickly?



## rockpink (Dec 8, 2013)

any idea... im not buying tablets online.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Keep in mind that methods that help you lose weight rapidly are only good for temporary use. methods that help you lose more than one or two pounds a week are (unhealthy) considered _extreme_ weight loss methods, and the results won't last, you'll pack the weight back on quick.


----------



## rockpink (Dec 8, 2013)

starvation?


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

rockpink said:


> starvation?


Lower your daily calorie intake. Exercise.

You need to figure out how many calories _your_ body takes to sustain it's normal body weight then eat less calories than that and your body has no choice but to lose weight.

I'm guessing you're a female, so lets say your body takes about 1,500 calories a day, only eat 1,200 a day. That's it, no exercising needed (though it will help for sure)

But like I said, more than one maybe two pounds a week isn't healthy.


----------



## Testsubject (Nov 25, 2013)

Fastest weight loss I've ever seen was someone who developed hyperthyroidism. It can result from low levels of iodine.


----------



## s1819 (Dec 29, 2013)

consume less calorie than you use per day/burn more calorie than you eat


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

water, water, water and more water. also, eat less junk and eat more salads. no salad dressing though! or at least make it very light. apples help, coffee, and get off your butt and get movin'


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

crimeclub said:


> Lower your daily calorie intake. Exercise.
> 
> You need to figure out how many calories _your_ body takes to sustain it's normal body weight then eat less calories than that and your body has no choice but to lose weight.
> 
> ...


Meh, for like four months straight, I lost on average maybe 3 pounds a week. Of course, a lot of that may have been water weight. Either way, I'm still alive and kickin' :b

I agree, though. Excessive weight loss that quick and actually _starving_ yourself will only backfire.


----------



## rambo (Nov 14, 2010)

cardio, water, diet. Cardio will do wonders.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

Fat is pretty hard to get rid of and harder to keep off, you have to permanently change your diet to more healthful choices if you want to succeed in the long run.

Otherwise sure you'll lose weight, but it will be easy to gain back.


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

I think low carb is the fastest?


----------



## prettyful (Mar 14, 2013)

Stick to the old-fashioned way: diet and exercise.


----------



## lmao (Feb 20, 2012)

all you need to do is eat at a caloric deficit. Use Myfitnesspal to track what you ate throughout the day to help you watch your calories.


----------



## TheClown7 (Oct 15, 2013)

crimeclub said:


> Lower your daily calorie intake. Exercise.
> 
> You need to figure out how many calories _your_ body takes to sustain it's normal body weight then eat less calories than that and your body has no choice but to lose weight.
> 
> ...


100%true :yes


----------



## TheClown7 (Oct 15, 2013)

Like lmao said, Myfitnesspal its a great choice for that.


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

I lost a crapload of weight considerably quick by basically running every day, drinking lots of water and lowering my calorie/fat/sugar intake and lowering my soda intake.

Be aware, as people have mentioned, if you lose weight too quickly, you can be subject to a weight rebound and you will gain it all back quick with any lapse. I'm a prime eample.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Cardio, drinking only water, didn't diet much lol but you should it's faster


----------



## H i (Nov 23, 2013)

rockpink said:


> starvation?


That's actually really unhealthy and does not help nearly as much as eating the right foods and doing cardio. Lowing calorie intake - > is part of dieting and you'll see results faster that way. There is no 'rapid' weight loss formula or tablets that help you lose weight at the cost of something else. Weight loss tablets have been proven to be really bad for you. Just do things naturally... how it was meant to be done..


----------



## Hermiter (Dec 15, 2013)

Exercise
Meds are bad


----------



## noscreenname (Feb 24, 2013)

This isn't a safe thing to do. MMA fighters do it but they are in pretty peak physical condition and know what they are doing and it's still dangerous. They can lose up to 30 pounds in up to one or two days by fasting from food and water and sweating themselves out. Dumb though since any quick weight lose method will immediately rebound and you will gain back the weight + more fast it only seems useful for sports.


----------



## rockpink (Dec 8, 2013)

what about crackers and water


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

rockpink said:


> what about crackers and water


lol. You trolling?


----------



## Billius (Aug 7, 2012)

Amend your expectations, use conventional methods and jump on the bicycle


----------



## rockpink (Dec 8, 2013)

crimeclub said:


> lol. You trolling?


im being serious.


----------



## rockpink (Dec 8, 2013)

so for breakfast i had a glass of water and 3 crackers/// my belly is rumbling but im not taking no notice


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

its pretty simple if you're willing

calories in vs. calories out

myfitnesspal as people have said, but just as important is your macros (proteins/fats/carbs) to help determine body composition

personally i find low carb (100g and under-ish) a day works best for me, filling the rest with proteins and fats. throw in cardio and weight resistance training (even just bodyweight) and you'll lean out fast. now when i say fast i'm not meaning in a few weeks which you might be imagining, if you drop the weight too fast you'll just put it all back on and **** with your metabolism.



rockpink said:


> so for breakfast i had a glass of water and 3 crackers/// my belly is rumbling but im not taking no notice


ridiculous. you're getting legitimate advice and then posting that?


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

rockpink said:


> im being serious.


Are you being so super cereal with me right now?


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

Like what crimeclub said and.....

Loose weight the healthy way. I have lost a lot of weight by eating a high protein low carb diet
and exercising. I've cut out all processed foods.

Weight loss at a slower pace is better to maintain the weight loss. 

Myfitnesspal is a good start to control your calories intake.


----------



## urbancoyote (Dec 10, 2013)

Sometimes when you think you are hungry, you are just bored, or need some kind of taste in your mouth. If you get hungry outside of meal times, have some diluting juice. There's next to no calories in it.


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

cut your daily calorie intake, drink at least 62oz of water a day. Be active. You don't need to kill yourself. 

stay away from HFCS, MSG's, simple carbs. 

any carbs you happen upon, go for the complex stuff i.e. wheat, whole grain, brown rice, sweet potatoes etc..

again, watch your overall daily calorie intake, drink plenty of water. That will put you in a better direction.


----------



## vanch13 (Jan 6, 2014)

*HI*

Hi ROCKPINK!

Sometimes, the desire to lose weight comes with an inspiration to achieve it.

You should also condition your mind that you want to be in shape and be willing to practice discipline with your lifestyle and eating habits. Most importantly, you should have a good workout.

I tried running and walking on a treadmill when I come across and offer about viewing a dvd which will make me feel that I am jogging in a specific place while doing my workout so I will not feel bored and tired, and it worked!

You ma perhaps wish to consider this idea, and if you feel interested, just let me know so I can assist you in getting the dvds.


----------



## Ganos Lal (Nov 28, 2013)

Calorie countings a good way to loose weight MyFitnessPal is a very good app to use, you can eat what ever you like and as long it's within your calories you'll loose weight. I've lost 4st in 5 months just through the app


----------



## pastelsound (Dec 27, 2012)

eating little and getting your heart rate up. Less than 1000 calories.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

rockpink said:


> so for breakfast i had a glass of water and 3 crackers/// my belly is rumbling but im not taking no notice


Yeah, I think that "belly rumbling" thing is your body telling you that if you try and starve it of food, it's gonna start coverting muscle tissue into energy, so it can hold onto as much fat as it can...because that's what it does, if you try and do this for any extended amount of time.

The number on the scale is so misleading.

Also, crackers aren't a good idea. Eat a lot of protein, like 50% of your calories, and work out. Keeping your carbs/fat content low and being active will make it easier for your body to use up the energy in the food you consume and start attacking your fat stores for its needs.


----------



## rockpink (Dec 8, 2013)

i lost 2lbs this week


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

moroff said:


> cut your daily calorie intake, drink at least 62oz of water a day. Be active. You don't need to kill yourself.
> 
> stay away from HFCS, MSG's, simple carbs.
> 
> ...


MSG has nothing to do with weight.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Change your diet permanently to something healthier and exercise to burn excess calories. Adhere strictly to these changes and you should be losing weight at a healthy rate. I don't think there's much else to it. P.S. Don't starve yourself. That's not healthy. If you're losing more than a couple pounds per week because you're skipping meals, you're not only going to feel weaker, but have a harder time keeping weight off in the long term. You should consume a bare minimum of 1,200 calories a day, but this amount can vary depending on BMI and general health overall.


----------



## J220 (Aug 20, 2013)

Eat less calories so your in a caloric deficit, then do lots of cardio to make to deficit bigger.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Ive read in books that the fastest, easiest, and smartest way to lose weight is not to diet. You can eat anything but most of the time it has to be healthy.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

rockpink said:


> i lost 2lbs this week


Two pounds of what, though? You can cut your arm off and lose a few pounds but it doesn't mean it's good or healthy.



CopadoMexicano said:


> Ive read in books that the fastest, easiest, and smartest way to lose weight is not to diet. You can eat anything but most of the time it has to be healthy.


Diet is a misleading term. Everyone is on a diet. What you eat is your diet.

I promise you though, if you eat 4000 calories worth of healthy food every day but you only use 3000 of those calories for your bodies needs, you'll gain weight.


----------



## rockpink (Dec 8, 2013)

the cheat said:


> Two pounds of what, though? You can cut your arm off and lose a few pounds but it doesn't mean it's good or healthy.
> 
> Diet is a misleading term. Everyone is on a diet. What you eat is your diet.
> 
> I promise you though, if you eat 4000 calories worth of healthy food every day but you only use 3000 of those calories for your bodies needs, you'll gain weight.


in weight


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

rockpink said:


> in weight


You'd be happy if you lose 2 pounds of water and muscle, for example? Since you just started(I think) you probably did lose some fat, but that won't last.

Why do you want to weigh a certain number without regard for how you'll look and feel? Aren't those two things the most important?

When you reach your goal weight, are you going to wear a t-shirt that says what your weight is? Will you carry a scale around and weigh yourself in front of people? :b

If you're gonna torture yourself, which is what losing weight is, try and do it the right way so you feel good and look good...you can do it, and it means you actually get to eat more than crackers and water.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

Weight training is the fastest way to lose weight.


----------



## J220 (Aug 20, 2013)

If your not using Myfitnesspal, then you should imo. It helped me tremendously when I was going on a cutting diet and trying to lose fat.


----------



## rockpink (Dec 8, 2013)

apple cider vin


----------



## fineline (Oct 21, 2011)

the fastest way is liquid fasting. its what ive always done, and it is always successful. water fasting is the best method, but is extremely difficult, so i instead do juice fasting. basically just a liquid diet. depending on your current weight, you will lose anywhere from 1/2 - 3lbs a day.

my most recent liquid fast was 14 days straight of juice only, and i lost 15 pounds. it helped jump start a diet that took me from 195 to 155. the only reason ive jumped up to 178, is because of 2 months of zyprexa, and one week of saphris. ive stopped taking them both, and have start my next liquid fast. 

good luck and be safe. taking a multi-vitamin each day with plenty of liquid will ensure your body will get the nutrition it needs to sustain you for the fast.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

the cheat said:


> *Diet is a misleading term. Everyone is on a diet. What you eat is your diet.*
> 
> I promise you though, if you eat 4000 calories worth of healthy food every day but you only use 3000 of those calories for your bodies needs, you'll gain weight.


Describe diet. Diet according to a book Ive read means to restrict something. Diets are about restricting. If it isnt restricting than its not dieting. imo Eating more calories than you burn off will pad your body but at least it wont be excessively.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

rockpink said:


> so for breakfast i had a glass of water and 3 crackers/// my belly is rumbling but im not taking no notice


stop doing that, stop depriving your body of essential nutrients or in a few weeks you will end up in hospital if you continue with only crackers; if you plan of losing more than ~7 kg a month (despite eating healthy) you also risk ending up in a hospital, it is worth it ? think about it

i assume you're desperate and see starvation as the only choice to lose weight fast; crackers contain fast absorption carbohydrates, exactly the things you want to avoid on a weight loss, those kind of carbs get converted into fat immediately

if you insist on eating only water+something, choose nuts and seeds

a proper diet would contain: lean meat, eggs, milk (including yogurt and cheese), nuts, seeds and vegetables (you can eat as many vegetables as you like, they contain so few calories that you can abuse them) - i used this foods with sports to lose 15 kg in 3 months

use that calorie calculator that the other posters gave you and calculate, let's say 1200 calories/day divided into 4 meals, equally spread in time across the day (let's say you eat every 4 -5 hours); if after a week you lose ~1-1,5 kg, it's ok, if you lose more, increase the daily calorie intake with ~200 calories, if you lose less, decrease it by the same amount; do this until you lose just right, and keep it up until you get to the desired weight

and another thing: metabolism is the rate at witch fat is burned; if you do no sports, you have a basic metabolism, if you do sports, you can speed up the metabolism and burn fat at a much faster rate


----------

